# String in Methode einer anderen Klasse übergeben



## HelloKitty (3. Jan 2010)

Ist wahrscheinlich ziemlich peinlich aber ich bekomme es irwi nicht hin, ich will einen String aus einer anderen Klasse in eine andere Klasse übergeben:


```
public class nameDesApplet extends Applet {

public String nameDesString(){
    String beliebigerName= "";
    //Hier soll der String in der Variable "beliebigerName" gespeichert werden
    }
}

class berechnung{

private String zuUebergebenderString;

private void getWert(String[] args){
    zuUebergebenderString = "..." //Wert wird dynamisch erzeugt
    }
}
```


----------



## javimka (3. Jan 2010)

Zuerst brauchst du eine Instanz der Klasse Berechnung (Klassen gross schreiben). Dann kannst du schreiben:
[c]beliebigerName = berechnung.zuUebergebenderString;[/c]
zuUebergebenderString  muss ausserdem protected oder public sein.


----------



## HelloKitty (3. Jan 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, kannst du dazu mal bitte kurz etwas Beispielcode aufschreiben und mir erklären wie ich aus der Klasse "nameDesApplet" heraus die Methode "getWert" ausführen kann, damit der String "zuUebergebenderString" mit einem Wert besetzt wird?


----------



## sambalmueslie (3. Jan 2010)

Da wie es scheint, die Klasse "nameDasApplet" die Klasse "berechung" enthält kannst du auf die Methode zugreifen.

Beispieslweise so:

```
public class MyApplet extends Applet {

private String name = "";

public void setName(final String value){
   name = value;
}

public void getName(){
  return name;
}


private class Calculator{

 public void calculateValue(final String[] data){
   final String value = "some value ";
   setName(value);
 }

}

}
```

Ein paar Tipps noch:
1) Klassen sind "Dinge" keine "Handlungen" und werden darum groß geschrieben. (siehe z.b. deine Klasse berechnung)
2) Methoden sind die Handlungen und sollten auch insofern einen ausagekräftigen Namen haben.
    bei "nameDesString" blickt kein Mensch, was das soll, besser ist da "getName", weil dass es ein String ist, das sieht man an     
    der Rückgabe selbst.

Gruß Oli


----------



## HelloKitty (3. Jan 2010)

Danke Oli, dass mit dem Übergeben der Variable habe icj jetzt grad alleine hinbekommen, und JA ich kenn die ganzen Konventionen mit Namen etc. es sollte jetzt nur schnell gehn 

Aber kannst du mir nocheinmal erklären wie ich eine Methode in einer anderen Klasse aufrufe?


----------



## sambalmueslie (3. Jan 2010)

Hihi die "Ausrede" gilt nicht  Mal schnell was bauen.. ist nicht  

Um eine Methode in einer anderen Klasse aufzurufen, musst du das entsprechene Objekt kennen.

Beispiel :


```
public class A {
 public void myMethod(){
   System.out.println("Hello World");
 }
}

public class B {

 public B(final A a){
  this.a = a;
 }

 public void callA(){
   a.myMethod();
 }

 private A a;
}
```

Gruß Oli


----------

